
The New York Times' tagged ingredient data set is now on GitHub - putdat
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/04/27/structured-ingredients-data-tagging/
======
putdat
Here's a direct link to GitHub: [https://github.com/NYTimes/ingredient-phrase-
tagger](https://github.com/NYTimes/ingredient-phrase-tagger)

And here's a link to the dataset for anyone who'd like to peruse the raw data
(~180K rows): [https://putdat.com/hkdbmzK](https://putdat.com/hkdbmzK)

